# latex for bucky ??



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

hi all, I want to get an early start on corpsing my bucky skeletons. What is a good latex to use on them ? I've heard the carpet adhesive is terrible cause of the drying time and it always stays tackey..........so I'd rather not go this route. I have 3 buckys to corpse.. thanx all , I know I get pointed in the right direction.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Poopskoo,
If you are wanting to get something locally, you can use 'Moldbuilders' latex. It is available at Michael's crafts, and is fairly thick consistency. 
If you are ready to bite the bullet and get a supply to do all 3, you can purchase expired latex from cementex that is good for corpsing. http://www.cementex.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=84

Both options can be applied over cotton batting or pantyhose, and will work fine for your corpsing needs. I am sure there will be other products mentioned...


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

That is one hellava helpful link. Thanks, Dave. I've been going to AC Moore (local hobby supply store) and picking it up be the quart whenever it gets dicounted - still about $10 a quart!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Why not use regular latex? I get mine for about $45/gallon and it's great to use. Also I use Liquid Nail. If your not familliar with it, it's an industrial adhesive that comes in a caulking tube. They use it to glue 4'X8" sheets of plywood together, adhere large size mirrors to walls, stuff like that. It doesn't take very long to dry, leaves a great texture, and you can smear it, or leave long trails of it, kinda like if you squeezed out a long bead of toothpaste. Anyway, Home Depot, Lowe's or other home supply stores carry it. ---by the way Dave, that corpse looks awesome !!!!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

I used carpet latex on mine and it seemed to work pretty good. It takes a little while to dry but they are fine now. What about just using elmers glue/water and some paper towels? I might do that on the ground breakers Im working on.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I like the Cementex 874 latex better then the L-200 latex from Cementex. The 874 is thicker (think pudding) then the L-200 (think elmers glue) making it easier to work with IMO. You need to check in to Cementex now an then in the specials area to look for close outs of out of date material. It goes really fast.
http://www.cementex.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=11


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I like the Cementex 874 as well. I've used it on many projects. I just recently bought a gallon of the Castin Craft Latex because it was cheaper and I like the thicker latex. The Castin Craft Mold builder can also be diluted with water and acrylic paint can be added if you want the latex dyed. 
http://www.delviesplastics.com/mold_builder.htm


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the new link Karen. Shipping cost might be an issue but its cheaper then the $45 a gallon cementex wants.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

BD the shipping cost was $13. It is the same shipping rate from Cementex so I found this to be a bit cheaper with the gallon cost of $36 from Delvies versus the gallon cost of $45 from Cementex.


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

wow, perfect, just the feedback i wanted. I'll look into the expired latex , ,


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

That's a great link Dave, thanks.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

dave the dead said:


> Poopskoo,
> If you are wanting to get something locally, you can use 'Moldbuilders' latex. It is available at Michael's crafts, and is fairly thick consistency.
> If you are ready to bite the bullet and get a supply to do all 3, you can purchase expired latex from cementex that is good for corpsing. http://www.cementex.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=84
> 
> Both options can be applied over cotton batting or pantyhose, and will work fine for your corpsing needs. I am sure there will be other products mentioned...


Dave, did you use this particular latex for your corpse? And have you used it frequently, and are you pleased with it? If so I will invest in it. If not, I will buy the more expensive stuff and not eat for a few days. thanks.


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

My favorite form of latext for corpsing is the Corpsification kit from Gore Galore... http://www.gore-galore.com/misc.php ... for $45 you get tinted latex and cotton batting... I've used this to corspe all sorts of stuff from Bucky's to bluckies to wig heads and recently did some refrigerator magnet skull scarecrow's at my BBQ.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm using the Skull & Bone method with panty hose. I have some latex from AC Moores and If I run out I'll use some carpet adhesive.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

*carpet adhesive*

get the Henry brand of carpet adhesive-it dries to the touch after 24 hours!
it's available at Lowes for like 13-14 bucks a gallon!


----------



## Wicked Saw 2 Cut (Jul 12, 2009)

*carpet adhesive and laytex*

In the past I have used baby powder or corn starch to dry out sticky carpet adhesive and latex. Just sprinkle it on and rub it in. Then paint or stain. I have always used talcum powder on the inside of masks when pulling them from the mold so they cant stick together. Then placed them on a wig form and done the out sides before air brushing.


----------

